# Seguimento Ásia 2012



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2012 às 19:03)

*Ciclone deixa mais de 30 mortos na Índia*

O ciclone Thane deixou ao menos 33 mortos e destruiu milhares de moradias nos estados indianos de Tamil Nadu e Andhra Pradesh, no sul, informou hoje a Autoridade Nacional de Manejo de Desastres. Com ventos superiores a 150 quilômetros por hora e acompanhado de intensas chuvas, o fenômeno meteorológico afetou principalmente o distrito de Cuddalore, onde 21 pessoas morreram afogadas, electrocutadas ou por causa do desmoronamento de moradias e queda de árvores. Apenas nessa região ficaram totalmente destruídas ou seriamente danificadas cerca de cinco mil moradias de pescadores, geralmente de pau-a-pique.
Segundo o Sistema Mundial de Alerta e Coordenação frente a Desastres da ONU, nas áreas afetadas vivem ao redor de 1,2 milhão de pessoas, um terço delas em zonas costeiras muito baixas. Na Índia, a temporada ciclônica estende-se de abril a dezembro, um período durante o qual ocorrem destrutivas tempestades tropicais, principalmente na baía de Bengala. A maior parte dos 7.516 quilômetros de costa da nação sul-asiática é muito vulnerável a ciclones e tsunamis.
Em 1999, um furacão com ventos de até 300 quilômetros por hora provocou a morte de cerca de 10 mil moradores da costa, no oriental estado de Orissa. De acordo com especialistas da ONU, a Índia perde a cada ano mais de 17,2 bilhões de dólares por um mau manejo das situações de desastre.

Prensa Latina


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 16:06)

-55.8ºC em Amga, temperatura mínima no hemisferio norte neste inverno 2011-2012 pelo de agora.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2012 às 12:30)

Japão (15 de Janeiro de 2012)


hokkaidoch


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2012 às 22:33)

Brutal nevão!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

*Temperatura em Iakútia atinge 56 abaixo de zero*






Em Iakútia e no Extremo Oriente da Rússia esta manhã chegou uma temperatura anormalmente baixa. O maior frio fez na cidade de Ytyk-Kyuel, onde foram registrados 56 graus abaixo de zero. Todas as escolas cancelaram as aulas, jardins de infância estão fechados.
Os frios com uma marca abaixo de 50 graus negativos, que envolveram uma enorme área de Iakútia, durarão mais alguns dias. 30-40 graus abaixo de zero são registrados no Kolyma, Chukotka, na região de Amur e autônomo judaico, regiões Primorski e Khabarovski em Sacalina.

Voz da Rússia


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2012 às 12:17)

Outro video sobre a enorme queda de neve no Japão:

http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_asia/2012-01-17/record-snow-sweeps-japan.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Jan 2012 às 07:09)

sigo em nagano com tempo nublado nas proximas horas esta previsto nuvens do pacifico vim para nagano.

  O tempo tem ficado severo nos ultimos dias principalmente em hokkaido onde ja estava mais frio des de dezembro. 

  O tempo em minha cidade tem ficado seco devido a distancia do mar mais no norte esta bem feio o tempo quando fui em hakuba 120 km para norte apanhei uma nevasca que deixou o dia bem escuro e nao se via nada a 30 metros de distancia.

  Agora esta comessando a nevar chuver e esta 3c os flocos hora ficao enorme devido a alta humidade.

  o tempo nessa semana ficara muito nublado algo incomum para essa epoca do ano e ficara bem frio, semana que vem vai vim a vaga de frio mais forte dessa temporada de inverno. Estao previsto bastante neve nas cidades proximas ao mar do japao


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 13:39)

O Afeganistão tem estado a ser abalado por vários nevões que têm estado a causar avalanches, já morreram cerca de 30 pessoas.

Aqui fica uma foto do que tem andado a suceder por lá.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2012 às 01:19)

*Nevasca faz mais de 50 mortos no Japão*


quattrofamily

As tempestades de neve que estão atingindo a costa oeste do Japão nos últimos dias já provocaram mais de 50 mortes. De acordo com a imprensa japonesa, pelo menos, outras 600 pessoas ficaram feridas até a noite desta quarta. As nevascas desta quarta foram consideradas as piores dos seis últimos anos no país. Em algumas cidades, o acúmulo de neve chegou a mais de três metros, fazendo com que as casas ficassem praticamente cobertas.
Na região de Akita, no nordeste, uma avalanche deixou três mulheres soterradas. Apesar dos ferimentos, elas sobreviveram. A força da tempestade fez com que pelo menos uma ponte desabasse. Além disso, dezenas de escolas e lojas precisaram ser fechadas. Os moradores da região oeste foram aconselhados a sair de casa somente se for necessário. A previsão da Agência Meteorológica do Japão é de que mais neve caia nesta quinta-feira ao longo de todo o dia. 
Remoção/ Para conseguir andar nas ruas, os moradores são obrigados a abrir com as mãos estreitos caminhos no meio da montanha gelada, já que faltam máquinas para fazer a limpeza. Em discurso no parlamento, o primeiro-ministro, Ioshihiko Noda, prometeu mais dinheiro para combater os efeitos das nevascas. O governo japonês alerta, no entanto, que a maior parte das mortes registradas desde o início do ano foi consequência da remoção da neve, ou seja, pessoas que decidiram varrer a neve das ruas e calçadas dos locais mais atingidos. 

Fonte: BomDia


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2012 às 23:31)

*Indonésia: Tornado causa cinco mortos nas ilhas de Sulawesi e Sumatra *

Jacarta, 25 fev (Lusa) -- Cinco pessoas morreram na sequência de um tornado que atingiu, na sexta-feira ao final da tarde, o sul da ilha de Sulawesi e o norte da ilha de Sumatra, na Indonésia, indicou hoje fonte oficial.

Segundo afirmou o chefe do Centro de Informações e Relações Públicas da Agência para a Gestão de Desastres, Sutopo Purwo Nugroho, em declarações à agência oficial chinesa Xinhua, o balanço do número de vítimas mortais apresentado hoje é já o definitivo.

Sutopo Purwo Nugroho deu ainda conta de que cerca de uma centena de casas, escolas e diversos departamentos governamentais ficaram destruídos à passagem do tornado.

*(Adiciono ainda estas informações à notícia, para que fique mais completa, informações que foram divulgadas noutras fontes e línguas, e que eu traduzi):*

Pelo menos 49 pessoas ficaram feridas numa vila no distrito de Sidrap. As autoridades oficiais de emergência reportam ainda 215 pessoas que ficaram sem casa. 

As mortes aconteceram na sequência do colapso de árvores e edifícios.

Vídeos do tornado:


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 23:15)

Quatro anos depois, Jerusalém volta a cobrir-se de neve:


medialpj


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mar 2012 às 14:23)

bom vou fazer um pequeno resumo desse inverno aqui na minha cidade e nas regioes proximas.

  O inverno foi brando mais teve temperaturas minimas bem baixas por exemplo no dia 3 de fevereiro chegou a -13.7 temperatura que nao chegava a pelo menos a 5 anos a ultima vez foi em 2007 dia 10 de janeiro que chegou a exatos -13.7c.
 A temperatura mais baixa foi de -17.9c em janeiro dia 25 de 2003 algo bem baixo dada a latitude e altitude da cidade 670m N 35. Os registros comecarao em 1993.

  A neve veio a cair com pouca intencidade devido a pouca formacao de ciclones   extratropicais na regiao do pacifico foi registrado 23cm no comeco de marco mais durante o dia chegou a 12c e derreteu quase tudo.

 Assim foi os meses de inverno 









  Aqui nevou pouco mais no norte do estado nevou muito ate 3 veses mais que o normal .

  na cidade de otari mura chegou a 2,5 metros em janeiro tendo o pico de acumulacao dia 25. caiu 379mm no mes de janeiro quase em sua maior parte em forma de neve.
  eu fui nessa cidade em janeiro e apanhei uma tempestade severa eram 3 da tarde e fazia -6c nao era possivel ver nada a poucos metros e parecia noite foi um pouco assustador porque eu nunca vi nevar daquele geito nas caussadas a neve somava mais de 2 metros  entao eu comecei a regressar para sul com medo de ficar preso ali naquela tempestade glacial, a menos de 30 km a sul o ceu tava lindamente azul mais era possivel ver as nuvens negras passando a grande velocidade e bem baixas quase tao baixo como neblina logo um pouco ao norte, e por incrivel que paresca nao havia neve acumulada em azumino cidade um pouco ao sul de Otari. como foi meio que na hora que decidimos ir passear por la me faltou uma camera, mais as imagens sao bem nitidas na minha mente e a paisagem era algo espetacular, o crepusculo quando voltavamos para sul foi muito bonito tambem o ceu costuma ficar bem violeta devido o tempo extremamente limpo nas regioes mais ao sul de nagano devido ao efeito orografico 

  Hakuba cidade a 15 km ao sul de Otari, com visao para os alpes japoneses Foto tirada no inverno de 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 12:08)

Ainda nós nos queixamos do nosso pó 






http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/77000/77450/swasia_tmo_2012079.jpg


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Mar 2012 às 06:41)

Sigo hoje em nagano com tempo chuvoso a temperatura agora e de 8c e a previsao para chuver o dia todo. Essa chuva se deve a um sistema de baixa pressao.

 A frente fria desse sistema e bem extensa e trara uma vaga de frio de meio de inverno, como anuncia os canais de meteorologia japoneses. Agora nesse momento diversas cidades acima de 1000metros tem precipitacao em forma de neve.
 E nas ultimas horas a temperatura comecou a despencar no norte do estado trazendo neve para a capital Nagano(400m) 

  Ontem tivemos o segundo dia bem primaveril chegou a agradaveis 17c a minima ficou em apenas 0c.

 A partir de amanha o tempo vai lembrar bem os dias de inverno aqui em minha cidade esta previsto -6c e maxima de 5c bem incomum para abril 

 Nas cidades  de +-1200metros estao previstos -11c e maximas abaixo de 0c e neve. Principalmente nas regioes proximas ao mar do japao como Hakuba e Nozawaonsen deve nevar com muita forca podendo acumular bastante neve.

  Aqui em minha cidade vai nevar um pouco amanha e pra dia 4 ta previsto mais neve, normalizando entao. Sempre em abril cai a ultima neve. Ano passado nao nevou foi uma execao.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Abr 2012 às 08:28)

Sigo Hoje com uma anormal tempestade de primavera, os ventos agora sao bem forte e chove forte no momento.

 Isso se deve a um sistema de baixa pressao(976hpa) com forca de furacao como estao dizendo nos canais meteorologicos.

 na ilha de shikoku tem cidades com vento soprando a 26m/s aqui em minha cidade esta soprando a 9m/s e cai 8mm de chuva a temperatura e de 9.2c as 16;23 horario local.

 Amanha esta previsto neve devido apos a passagem da frente fria o vento do norte comecara a soprar com forca trazendo uma vaga de frio do continente.

 estao previsto neve para todo o estado de nagano e temperaturas bem baixas amanha a previsao e de  6c/-1c bem abaixo da media 

 Essa semana tera temperaturas abaixo da media as maximas ficarao abaixo de 10c e as minimas entre -1c


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Abr 2012 às 08:45)

Os ventos almentarao potencialmente nos ultimos minutos e agora ja esta indentico a um furacao (aqui em nagano nao venta muito quando passa furacao)   

 A chuva e o vento tao dando uma aparencia de tempestade severa, que raramente acontece aqui em nagano.

  A frente fria esta a alguns kilometros de minha cidade.

  Nos proximos minutos talvez caia uma tempestade que a muito nao se ve em nagano 

 FRente fria em vermelho no radar meteorologico


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Abr 2012 às 09:08)

UAU　fantastico !


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Abr 2012 às 14:10)

Hoje devido a passagem de uma area de baixa pressao (970hpa) foram registrado ventos de 150km/h em wakayama. e em varias cidades foram registrados ventos de superior a 120km/h

 Em nagano ventou muito forte e houve muitas trovoadas. Agora esta a cair neve/chuva! A temperatura agora e de 4.3c em minha cidade e venta a 9m/s

 Um video com reportagem da tempestade 

http://www.fnn-news.com/news/headlines/articles/CONN00220548.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Abr 2012 às 05:19)

Sigo em naganpo com neve forte e vento forte, A vaga de frio que se siguiu a tempestade de 3 dias atraz, fez o panorama da cidade mudar de dias primaveris para muito frio e muito ventoso.

  A temperatura e de 6.2c mais neva com intencidade. O tempo nas proximas horas deve ocilar de sol e neve.

  Os proximos dias devem ser um pouco frio, mais pela quarta feira deve voltar a esquentar ja sao previsto temperaturas de 15c, mais seguido de outra vaga de frio derrubando as temperaturas para proximo a 7c. 

  A prima vera deve comecar esse ano lentamente devido a seguidas vagas de frios. Potencializadas pela areas de baixas prerssoes do mar de okhostsk. 

  A Area de alta pressao da siberia mongolia ja perdeu boa parte da forca e logo que as areas de baixas pressoes do mar de okhostsk pararem de se formar havera um provavel almento repentino na temperatura. devido a area de alta pressao do pacifico que e responssavel em boa parte pelos veroes insuportaveis de quente, ja esta comessando a dar as caras.


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Abr 2012 às 08:36)

Sigo em nagano com tempo ventoso mais o dia esta bem claro, mais bem frio tambem.

  As maximas estao tao baixas como em janeiro hoje em varias "metropoles" de nagano a temperatura foi inferior a 5 c  Tao frio como em janeiro .

  Os ventos e a nebulosidade tem feito a temperatura despencar nesse comeco de primavera, algo um pouco incomum.

  Agora a temperatura em minha cidade e uma das exessoes porque faz 5.2c as 16;36. O vento sopra do norte e oeste.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Abr 2012 às 03:10)

Ontem a temperatura teve uma grande elevacao, e a maxima foi de 16,1c, mais nada se compara a hoje que sao 11 horas e faz 17,3c ! muito agradavel e ja acima da media tambem ! hoje estao previstos 22c!  7c acima da media.

 As previsao para os proximos dia e uma area de baixa pressao trazer descida na temperatura e deve esfriar as maximas ficando em 10 c e as minimas em 0c e depois outra esquentada quando a area de baixa pressao se deslocar longe para o mar.

  Nessa epoca e comum as temperaturas ficarem muito variaveis. A alguns anos que nao paresce nem existir primavera vai do inverno para o verao e do verao para inverno.


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Abr 2012 às 06:05)

Hoje sigo com mais um dia premaveril, A temperatura agora e de 23,3c ta bem agradavel depois de um interminante inverno a prima vera e bem vinda ! 

  Agora as vagas de frios estao a mercer da areas de baixa pressao que puxao o ar frio do continente e dos mares ao norte que ainda se encontrao com temperaturas de 5c 7c, marco e  abril e a epoca que a temperatura do mar e a mais baixa em todo o ano isso devido a grande inercia dos oceanos em se esquentar e em se esfriar.

 Isso faz com que o tempo se torne ameno nessa epoca se nao ja estaria 35c porque em abril o sol e tao forte como em agosto...

 Domingo esta previsto uma area de baixa pressao quebrar a monotonia de dias quentes, apos a passagem dessa area de baixa pressao os ventos vao soprar do norte mais a temperatura nao deve ficar muito baixa entre 15/4.


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Abr 2012 às 11:39)

A alguns dias que a temperatura vem se estabilizando em maximas com 20c e minimaas entre 5c, E o tempo nao paresce mais estar favoravel para vagas de norte trazendo frio, Entao nao havera mais neve nessa temporada de inverno.

  O Dia hoje foi quente 20.1/4.6 e foi sol a tarde grandes nuvens negras pairarao sob a cidade mais nao houve precipitacao.

 Segundo a previsao para os proximos 7 dias o tempo deve ficar ensolarado e deve cair muitas chuvas ao longo dessa semana, mais devido a forma das areas de pressao nao deve haver forte entrada de norte.

 No continente ja estao comessando a formar se areas de baixa pressao e no pacifico ja estao comessando a formar areas de alta pressao favorescendo grande quantidade de ar entrar no continente e favorescendo fortes ventos de sul


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Abr 2012 às 17:29)

Hoje foi um dia frio em Nagano diverssas cidades tiverao maximas abaixo de 5c e choveu em toda a estenssao do estado.

  A maxima foi de 12.5c mais foi so por um estante que chegou a essa temperatura foi quando saiu sol ao meio dia.

  Depois a tarde comecou a chover e o tempo ficou frio e a temperatura ficou na casa dos 9c.

  Amanha deve chover e as maximas ficarao baixas e depois de amanha deve voltar a agradaveis 23c fazia tempo que eu nao apreciava tao bem essas temperaturas, depois de um invero frio e ventoso com minimas frequentes de -10c, esse calorzinho e muito apreciado, essa epoca do ano e agradabilissima (existe mesmo essa palavra )

  As minimas devem ficar entre 8c o que e perfeito para durmir.

  A previssao e que continue assim ate junho quando a alta do pacifico comeca a encher  e ai a temperatura despara para 35c de dia mais aqui em Nagano e bem moderado o calor e normalmente chega a 35 pouca veses ao ano, mais fica rondando proximo a isso por bastante tempo.

  Em shizuoka e a aiche e tokyo o verao e realmente insuportavel devido a temperatura ate de madrugada ficar entre 28c e de dia fica facinho superior a 35c e em agosto quase nao chove para refrescar devido a alta do pacifico que bloqueia boa parte das chuvas


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Abr 2012 às 16:32)

Sigo aqui em Nagano com tempo bem claro, nos ultimos dias a temperatura tem se tornado elevada as maximas ficao proximo a 25 um pouco acima da media, as minimas ficao um pouco abaixo de 10c, e o empo tem ficado ensolarado, realmente nem paresce que a apenas a 1 semana a temperatura maxima tava a 5c realmente e inacreditavel mesmo se tratando  daquele dia ter sido influenciada pela chuva e ausencia de sol.

  Hoje aqui em Nagano o tempo ficou claro a tarde mais de manha a nebulosidade era elevada e devido os ventos terem vindo de leste/nordeste o tempo foi bem moderado a maxima foi de 22c. Depois que a nebulosidade foi para o mar os ventos continuarao a soprar e o tempo ficou extremamente claro durante a tarde todas as montanhas eram bem visiveis e ainda estao com bastante neve.

  Com o tempo extremamente claro, lembrado ate janeiro, que e claro devido a alta da siberia.
 hoje a noite a temperatura comecou a despencar nas regioes montanhosas e no norte do estado muitas cidades ja estao com temperaturas entre 3c. E nas cidades acima de 1200m as temperaturas ja estao entre 2c, a previsao de geada e frio nessa madrugada.

 Aqui em minha cidade faz exatos 10c mais devido a claridade do tempo e a baixa humidade a temperatura vai despencar no resto da noite nao sendo impossivel chegar a 0c. mais amanha a mesma area de alta pressao que tras o frio, devido a baixa nebulosidade e claridade do tempo deixara a temperatura prevista de 27c maxima mais elevada do ano. 

  De noite 0c de dia 27c e como se fosse todas as estacoes do ano em apenas um dia !


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Mai 2012 às 05:27)

Hoje sigo com tempo chuvoso, a temperatura esta a apenas a 13c as 13;22.

  Essa ultima semana tem tido temperaturas dentro do padroes e amanha a minima ficara em 6c de manha algo baixo para epoca do ano.

  Na cidade de Kaidakogen(1200m) faz agora 5.8c e a minima prevista e para -2c para amanha algo muito frio.

 Hoje deve chover o dia inteiro e as temperaturas decairao nas proximas horas trazendo senssacao de frio.

 De manha cedo houve trovoadas intencas e ja acumulao 9mm de chuva a previsao para cair mais 10mm


----------



## Minho (30 Mai 2012 às 23:34)

No dia 6 de Maio ocorreu um flash-flood no Rio Seti, no Nepal. A causa da inundação repentina deveu-se, segundo um estudo, um enorme desprendimento de terra numa vertente do Annapurna. O número de vítimas poderá ascender a 72.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jun 2012 às 12:29)

Calor infernal em Meca (Arabia) 51,4ºC. A poucas décimas do record nacional.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=41030&ano=2012&mes=6&day=4&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2012 às 00:40)

*Chuvas torrenciais provocam dezenas de mortos no sudoeste do Japão*


euronewspt


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2012 às 15:15)

*Pequim: Pior tempestade em 60 anos faz 37 mortos*

Pelo menos 37 pessoas morreram este fim de semana em Pequim, naquela que é a pior tempestade registada nos últimos 60 anos. A forte chuva que assolou a região deixou 80 mil pessoas retidas no principal aeroporto da cidade. As principais estradas de Pequim foram inundadas, com a forte corrente a causar a morte por afogamento pelo menos 25 pessoas. Casas que desabaram com a força da corrente originaram outras seis fatalidades, a que se juntam cinco pessoas eletrocutadas e uma atingida por um raio.
A intempérie levou ao cancelamento de mais de 500 voos no Aeroporto Internacional de Pequim, escreve o Beijing News, citado pela Reuters. 

abola


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2012 às 14:04)

*Onda de calor no Japão causou 13 mortos e obrigou a internamento de outras  5.500 pessoas *

A onda de calor que há uma semana afetou diversas áreas do Japão com temperaturas superiores a 35 graus centígrados provocou 13 mortos e obrigou ao internamento de outras 5.500 pessoas, revelou a agência nipónica de gestão de desastres. 

De acordo com os dados oficiais, foram transportadas de ambulância ao  hospital 5.467 pessoas, mais do dobro do que na semana anterior, quando  tinham sido registados 2.622 internamentos, num mês de julho que tem registado  temperaturas recorde em várias zonas do arquipélago japonês. 

Entre as pessoas internadas, 45,9 % eram maiores de 65 anos, 39,5% adultos e 13,6% adolescentes, acrescenta a agência.

Na segunda-feira, 60 dos 927 centros de observação meteorológica do Japão registaram temperaturas superiores a 35 graus, o que levou as autoridades a apelar à população para redobrar cuidados perante a onda de calor que  se prolongou por toda a semana. 

Fonte: SIC Notícias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2012 às 21:34)

A chuva não dá trégua nas Filipinas, nas últimas 72 horas choveu 864 mm na capital Manila e cerca de 60% da cidade está inundada. 












Mais algumas fotos da inundação: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/08/monsoon-rain-floods-manila/100349


----------



## homem do mar (4 Set 2012 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2012*

Nunca pensei que agua em abu dhabi fosse tao quente segundo o site windguru a agua do mar esta  a 35 quem me dera ja ter 25 na nossa costa


----------



## Norther (7 Nov 2012 às 00:59)




----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2012 às 13:06)

fotografias tiradas do interior de um prédio no Cazaquistão, em Karaganda, quando os termómetros marcam -59ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 18:50)

Impressionante,  esse valor de temperatura ate custa acreditar.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2013 às 01:12)

Grande nevão em Damasco


----------

